# Megan Fox fired from Transformers 3



## PKBitchGirl (May 19, 2010)

Now the only thing needed to actually make this movie good is for Michael Bay to fire himself


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 19, 2010)

eeew Another one? /:


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 19, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> eeew Another one? /:



Unfortunately yet, but look on the bright side, no Megan

After news broke that she'd been fired, Megan was all "I wasn't fired, I quit"


----------



## Alstor (May 19, 2010)

PKBitchGirl said:


> After news broke that she'd been fired, Megan was all "I wasn't fired, I quit"


 Wow, Megan. Just wow.


----------



## Melo (May 19, 2010)

Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 19, 2010)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Now the only thing needed to actually make this movie good is for Michael Bay to fire himself *out of a cannon, preferably aimed at something pointy.*



Fixt.


----------



## Lobar (May 20, 2010)

Rumor has it that it was because she refused to blow up.


----------



## Taralack (May 20, 2010)

o rly?


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (May 20, 2010)

Okay. Now that Megan Fox is gone, anyone wanna move in someone who isn't a complete slut?


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

See, the films have a lot of potential. It needs to be written right, have some actual plot and development and make something entertaining, cool and good. It's a film about giant robots kicking the shit out of each other, so how did they fuck the last one up?

A lot of people blame Kurtz/Orci for writing it. But they've worked on other films that came out really well, so they are capable of it. Bay is capable of producing a sensible and intelligent film. He's done that in the past too. So what they need to do, is knuckle down and hammer out something that expands the mythos in an intelligent way while still retaining action elements and keeping it interesting for multiple age groups.

The first film was good. It had some bad points, but mostly it was a decent film. TF2 was ok. It wasn't _bad_ it just wasn't good. It was adequate. It was entertaining for most of the film, the effects were pretty stunning. Which is where I think it went wrong. They concentrated on the effects and ignored the story.

So I hope 3 is good. I hope they've learnt.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 20, 2010)

Damn.  Now I only have two things to look forward to in this threequel.

1) Giant Robots with confusing action sequences.

2) Shia Labeouf screaming "No!" alot.


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

Oh, yeah, cuz Jennifer's Body made so much money :V


----------



## PKBitchGirl (May 25, 2010)

shatteredinsides said:


> Okay. Now that Megan Fox is gone, anyone wanna move in someone who isn't a complete slut?



Rumour is that Gemma Arterton from Quantum of Solace and Clash of the Titans is going to be Sam's new love interest


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 25, 2010)

There goes the _Thundercats_ movie Bay was planning. Can't have _Thundercats_ without Megan Fox.

"Thundercats, Thundercats, Thundercats, *HO!*"


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 25, 2010)

Foxes are sluts anyway.

http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 25, 2010)

How awkward is it going to be with Megan not in the movie at all? Just gunna be like "Sam? Where is Mikaela? She has (leg humping robot)!" Sam is like "Uhh, uhh, we broke up!" and not even lke an explanation or flashback.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

And then Transformers just needs to stop being a shitty franchise.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

...

I think this is terrible, actually. I can't damn well get turned on looking at _Shia_.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 26, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How awkward is it going to be with Megan not in the movie at all? Just gunna be like "Sam? Where is Mikaela? She has (leg humping robot)!" Sam is like "Uhh, uhh, we broke up!" and not even lke an explanation or flashback.



 Just don't make another one.


----------



## Dyluck (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...
> 
> I think this is terrible, actually. I can't damn well get turned on looking at _Shia_.



If the explosions won't do it for you Michael Bay doesn't know what will.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

Maybe the 3rd times the charm? Maybe this one will amazing?


Ok, ok maybe not,  but as long as a ton of ppl go see them they might make more, no matter how good they are.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Thank God. She's highly overrated, anyway. Now fire Bay.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 26, 2010)

This third one IS going to be the last one, or at least the last one produced by Michael Bay, if I remember his words correctly. 

There may also not be Dinobots, despite their large usage and importance to the cannon.


----------



## 8-bit (May 26, 2010)

They aren't that bad, guys. C'mon, Legion was bad. Oh so very, very bad. Transformers needs more hand to hand.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 26, 2010)

1st one was good 2nd one was only good cause it had megan fox in it third one will be horrible


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Wow, Megan. Just wow.



This can be taken in a few different ways.


----------



## Larry (May 27, 2010)

Still, I'll go see it, the hottest women in the world or not.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 29, 2010)

I hear she's going to be replaced by Don Cheadle.


----------



## Vintage (May 29, 2010)

they should replace her with a script instead


----------



## Garreth (May 29, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Still, I'll go see it, the hottest women in the world or not.



Setting your standards a little low much?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 29, 2010)

well thats gonna suck she was hot in the transformers movies


----------



## Smelge (May 29, 2010)

And there weren't enough dragons.


----------



## Dyluck (May 29, 2010)

So I think that Transformers 3 needs a lot more racism in it, the first two were pretty lean on that

Also, I'd like to see more pointless, unfunny, comedy-relief characters

And I want the story to be even more retarded


----------



## Tao (May 29, 2010)

I guess they finally realized what her thumbs look like.


----------

